# Yep, I'm gonna brag!!!!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Remz is on

F>>>>I>>>>R>>>>E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!My boy pulled another personal best this past weekend at Dock Dogs in Oshkosh, WI. This was our last National event of the season, which I'm pretty bummed about...but we ended on a high note. He beat his previous personal best of 22'8" and landed at 

24'2"!!!



AND THATS NOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

As of mid-July Remz stood in 2nd place for top jumping GSP in the WORLD. 

Drumroll please......

I believe after this past event, it is safe to say that 

Main Creeks No Rest For The Wicked REMI is the top jumping GSP WORLDWIDE for the 2011 Dock Dogs Season!!!!!!!!!!!!


:becky:

I AM ONE PROUD MOMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ps- I will have pictures to share later tonight.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

That is SO AWESOME!! :biggrin: Go Remi - stinks that you don't have any more events though!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

That's fantastic!!!! can't wait to see the pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> That is SO AWESOME!! :biggrin: Go Remi - stinks that you don't have any more events though!


We have a couple more events Nikki but they are club events so they are judged by eye, not by camera. I question the accuracy of those events. But, they're still fun!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> We have a couple more events Nikki but they are club events so they are judged by eye, not by camera. I question the accuracy of those events. But, they're still fun!


Ah - I was gonna say... its not like you to finish your DD events so early in the year, LOL. :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

awesome...you are a proud mama.....


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

forgive my ignorance NW....

BUT DO NOT tell me this is that coolest sport ever that I've seen on Animal Planet or ESPN where the Dogs leap off the end of dock???? 

No WAY!!! I LOVE watching it when it is on. I know little about the sport except it is possibly the coolest thing I have ever seen in my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

That is awesome! Congrats to you all!!!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

congrats to both of you! Way to go!!! You have every reason to be proud!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Congrats to both of you! Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Yay Remi!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

AWESOMENESS!!!!!!!! congrats to you both  cant wait to see pics!! and that dock diving champ is raw fed.....yeah buddy


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Have you made that dog a cape yet?

View attachment 3591


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow - how cool! Pics pics pics!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

omg. That is a huge accomplishment for both of you! Very, very impressive!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

wow, 24'2". that's a long jump.
what did the 2011 world champ jump??
so your dog can land on the sofa from
across the room. :smile:
so are we going to see you on TV soon?
congrats and good luck in the future.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> wow, 24'2". that's a long jump.
> what did the 2011 world champ jump??
> so your dog can land on the sofa from
> across the room. :smile:
> ...


I'm not sure what the 2010 worldwide GSP champ had for an average, but the one that we beat held an average of 22.202. They take their 5 best jumps and average them into a score amongst all other competitors. Remi's score was 22.020 before this last event and he had a few 23's and that 24' so I know that will bring his average up. 

There's always a chance you might see us on TV! The news station was there this weekend watching us and filming various jumpers. 

Someone mentioned he may get an invite to the WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS at the end of the season....we'll see. If thats the case you'd for sure see him on TV. 



chowder said:


> Have you made that dog a cape yet?
> 
> View attachment 3591


LMAO!!!! 

Thats funny b/c several people have mentioned I should get him a cape.....

The funny thing is that he would wear it PROUDLY!!! He's kind of a weirdo about clothes!! LOL !


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Quite an accomplishment for you and Remi. Can't wait to see him on TV!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Remi!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

That is awesome! You must be so proud!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Alright...So I've been thinking about this for a while. But Remi needs his own Prey Model Raw commercial or something. Like seriously. You know how they have like athletes advertising for gatorade? Well, I can see it now...

"Main Creeks No Rest For The Wicked - Remi, powered by Prey Model Raw" or "fueled by Prey Model Raw" 

So. Now, all that is needed is a company that prepackages Prey Model type meals. :] :]

Way to go Remi! You represent the raw fed athletes!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

You definitely should be beaming with pride! That is incredible! I would love to see that in person. When I read how far he jumped I had this visual of my Chihuahuas plunking off the end of the dock. Are there ribbons given out for the shortest jump because if there are I'm positive we'd win that event!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> You definitely should be beaming with pride! That is incredible! I would love to see that in person. When I read how far he jumped I had this visual of my Chihuahuas plunking off the end of the dock. Are there ribbons given out for the shortest jump because if there are I'm positive we'd win that event!


Absolutely!! There is a novice division! 0'-9'11" will get you a Novice ribbon!! :becky: And everyone has to start somewhere!! Nallah & Morgan both jumped Novice for a few events before they jumped any further!! Remz is a freak of nature, he jumped into the teens his first jump, then the mid 20's by the end of his first event.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

ooh, exciting, congrats!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Absolutely!! There is a novice division! 0'-9'11" will get you a Novice ribbon!! :becky: And everyone has to start somewhere!! Nallah & Morgan both jumped Novice for a few events before they jumped any further!! Remz is a freak of nature, he jumped into the teens his first jump, then the mid 20's by the end of his first event.


Ha ha!! A few of mine would likely just fall over the edge so they would definitely win!


----------

